# Walk in store that stocks concentrates



## Strontium (30/9/16)

Are there any venders in the Jhb area that sells concentrates from a walk in store? My schedule is erratic so using couriers is always problematic as I never know where I'll be at any given time.


----------



## JohnoF (30/9/16)

@Frostbite Atomix In Kempton Park

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (30/9/16)

I would like to know the same thing, Kempton is bit far for me


----------



## Blu_Marlin (30/9/16)

There`s also Vapeowave with store in Centurion and Boksburg. You can order online and pick up at their stores as well.
http://www.vapeowave.co.za/index.php/contact-us


----------



## Rude Rudi (30/9/16)

You can also go yo Clyrolinx - close to Eastgate. Remember that they only sell their own concentrates, ie no international brands.


----------



## Strontium (30/9/16)

I buy from Clyrolinx already for my vg, pg and nic.
I'm in Boksburg so Vapeowave is really close, pity their prices are high, probably only use them for odd flavour.


----------

